# Oliva cigars



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Oliva cigars will be at the Belicoso Lounge in Orland Park Il. tonight from 4pm until 8pm. Jose Oliva will be there to roll out the Serie V.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Jose Oliva was unable to attend the tasting last night due to an illness we were told, but it was still a good time. As always, the free food was excellent. I must say that I was quite impressed with the new Serie V cigar. Very tasty. I'll definitely be picking up some more of these!


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Those Serie V are wonderful. To bad Jose was not there it was great meeting him at the Indianapolis event.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I will hopefully be lighting up one of the V's tomorrow night.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Thise Vs are a tasty lil thing. I can;t wait to get a box and try them with some age!!!


----------

